# Question about the 15" tire rack snow tire packages



## TheFanMan15 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey everyone, fairly long time lurker, I purchased my 2014 ECO in April after getting rear ended and then accordioned pretty hard after the driver that hit me missed the brake pedal :angry: (miss that car, but greatly enjoying the Cruze )... Anyway!... Like the thread title says i have a question about the tire rack 15" tire package.

Specifically since people have had a few years to run them, i was wondering if any issues have come up (possibly snow getting packed in throwing off balance) seeing as the clearances are so tight. I suppose since i can't find any negative posts on the subject that might be the answer to my question... is there no stupid question, guess ill find out... still, it would be great to hear the thoughts of people running them. I'm looking to purchase some General Altimax Arctic 205/70R15 on the 15" steel wheels before the General rebate is up on September 11th. Thanks ahead of time for your comments/thoughts, i greatly appreciate it.

Also want to say thanks to everyone for the excellent information/how to's on the forum, makes working on the car so much more fun.

.....love the MPG's


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

i had the general altimax on my subi and LOVED them i even drove them into the next winter without swapping them and they drove amazing on the pavement. I currently run https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4nS55ZhRrQ . i did not lose ANY mpg during the winter i actually think i gained 1mpg the car didnt feel like it was on rails like the subi was BUT that was awd car traction was good it got me to work last winter with all the snow we got .
the nikons went through one entire winter i did about 10k miles on them and with the wear bars i say i will get 2 more full seasons out of them 

the generals lasted me about 3 seasons with at least one or TWO more it could do 

those would be my 2 choices.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had the Generals for the past 3 years and have gotten through everything the Chicago winter has thrown out so far. I run them from about Christmas till early March (4K to 5K miles) and the thread and sipes still look new. Only thing is I am running the 16" on my steelies. Why would you want to go down to 15"?


----------



## TheFanMan15 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey mr. overkill thanks for your input, nice to hear that the generals work well, also... are the altimax arctic based on a Nokian tire? Thought i read that somewhere, could be wrong.


Thanks Merc6, glad to be here.


Awesome to hear Vetterin, as to why i'm looking at the 15" instead of 16"... well cost is one reason. The 205/70R15 on 15" steels will cost me $461.40 before shipping/rebates, while the 215/60R16 on 16" steels will come in at $608.88 before shipping. The other reason is the 205/70R15 are pretty much a perfect match to OEM wheel diameter and more narrow which makes it even better in snow. According to this thread they fit, however tight... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...inter-tires-wheels-post136613.html#post136613 Look at post 15 for pictures. I'm just curious if any odd issues came about over the years because of that tight clearance for anyone that used the 15" wheel for snow tires.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've read elsewhere that nokian sold the moulds to General, after nokian went with another design. Which itself has been replaced. So that tread pattern is two generations old from a nokian perspective. But it is one of my all-time favourites from a purely aesthetic perspective. Just love seeing them in the fresh snow. 

My brother has the original nokians and likes them. I think they'll be eight years old this winter. But the nokian rubber compound would not be the same as the general compound. It is also not a low rolling resistance tread design - if that is one of your considerations.


----------



## TheFanMan15 (Sep 2, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I've read elsewhere that nokian sold the moulds to General, after nokian went with another design. Which itself has been replaced. So that tread pattern is two generations old from a nokian perspective. But it is one of my all-time favourites from a purely aesthetic perspective. Just love seeing them in the fresh snow.
> 
> My brother has the original nokians and likes them. I think they'll be eight years old this winter. But the nokian rubber compound would not be the same as the general compound. It is also not a low rolling resistance tread design - if that is one of your considerations.


Hey there Tomko interesting information, i thought it was something like that, but nice to have some detail. As for the tire not having low rolling resistance, not even a concern for winter tires. Safety/traction over a few mpg's is barely a blip... although i am a stickler for mileage... its worth the hit for the confidence to know i can easily get around even in terrible conditions.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I like your idea of running 15s. I just hope they're still a good fitment.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just noticed you're in WNY. The absolute worst snow I ever drove through was between Rochester and Syracuse on I90 and then North on I81 to the border. 

I believe it's called the tug hill plateau.


----------



## TheFanMan15 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ya, it can be absolutely terrible around Buffalo and then anywhere around Oswego which is as far as I've traveled... that lake effect is brutal... . I live out of the Rochester area, but even we get some astonishing snowfall... my previous vehicle, a Suzuki SX4 was just amazing in the snow (never had snow tires) on the all season Hankook H727's i eventually ran... would always pass overconfident SUV's with full time 4WD that had run off the road.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

from what I understand that the generals are nokians old design I have nokians r2 and boy they are quiet smooth and handle great


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

General has a $50 rebate on the Artics going on till 9/11 so make sure you check that out also.


----------



## TheFanMan15 (Sep 2, 2015)

Vetterin said:


> General has a $50 rebate on the Artics going on till 9/11 so make sure you check that out also.



Already ahead of you on that one, but i do appreciate the heads up. Although i'm still hoping someone that actually put this 15" wheel on their car will chime in, let me know how it ran/if any problems came about b/c of the tight clearances... still have a few days to decide.


----------



## TheFanMan15 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey everyone, just wanted to update this thread. Unfortunately nobody that had previously purchased a 15" wheel package responded, so I decided to go ahead with the information i already had and purchase a set. And ya know what... they still fit (sigh of relief), i was able to test fit a front wheel earlier today and there was even more clearance than i thought it would have. So there ya go for anyone else that was wondering. Here are a couple pictures i took, with any luck they will be even more helpful.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B25Ni9DIxbd4WjM2RHJ5enF4Tzg/view?usp=sharing Shot of wheel bolted up
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B25Ni9DIxbd4bVN4LTVOU2Zkc3M/view?usp=sharing Close up of caliper
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B25Ni9DIxbd4Z1FHU3gxdWptR2M/view?usp=sharing Side by side of the stock/winter tire showing width
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B25Ni9DIxbd4V0VJOFpJdjBWbFE/view?usp=sharing Side by side of the stock/winter tire showing height
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B25Ni9DIxbd4cHBwUU5FM1Z1cjA/view?usp=sharing Just a nice shot


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad they worked!

Have you tried putting the whole vehicles weight on then and checking for any rubbing? The arc of movement of the wheel may introduce contact with a brake line, abs harness, suspension piece, etc.


----------



## TheFanMan15 (Sep 2, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Glad they worked!
> 
> Have you tried putting the whole vehicles weight on then and checking for any rubbing? The arc of movement of the wheel may introduce contact with a brake line, abs harness, suspension piece, etc.


I didn't, but its something i can look at when i get a chance. However since it fits just fine like previous model years i can likely assume everything will be good... although... never hurts to check.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I was going to say... that if Tire Rack even recommended them for the car, I doubt you would have any issues... 

For me, I have two LTZ and... well going from a 18" wheel to a 15" seems like to big of a jump I went with 205/60R16 on my two Cruze cars, the difference in the diameter of my snows and the original tires is small enough that it's not a problem.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

TheFanMan15 said:


> Hey everyone, fairly long time lurker, I purchased my 2014 ECO in April after getting rear ended and then accordioned pretty hard after the driver that hit me missed the brake pedal :angry: (miss that car, but greatly enjoying the Cruze )... Anyway!... Like the thread title says i have a question about the tire rack 15" tire package.
> 
> Specifically since people have had a few years to run them, i was wondering if any issues have come up (possibly snow getting packed in throwing off balance) seeing as the clearances are so tight. I suppose since i can't find any negative posts on the subject that might be the answer to my question... is there no stupid question, guess ill find out... still, it would be great to hear the thoughts of people running them. I'm looking to purchase some General Altimax Arctic 205/70R15 on the 15" steel wheels before the General rebate is up on September 11th. Thanks ahead of time for your comments/thoughts, i greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...


I have your exact same setup on my MY14 Eco  Got this same tire and rim package last winter. NO clearance or any issues with the size of tire. Ride is nicer, you'll enjoy that. These tires rock. Went hammering through 8-10" of fresh powder in a parking lot and you woulda thought I had AWD, it was crazy impressive. It made me feel so much safer last winter and much more confident while driving. 

They added a tad bit of noise on concrete or the grooved roads, but nothing major at all.


----------



## TheFanMan15 (Sep 2, 2015)

Dvan5693 said:


> I have your exact same setup on my MY14 Eco  Got this same tire and rim package last winter. NO clearance or any issues with the size of tire. Ride is nicer, you'll enjoy that. These tires rock. Went hammering through 8-10" of fresh powder in a parking lot and you woulda thought I had AWD, it was crazy impressive. It made me feel so much safer last winter and much more confident while driving.
> 
> They added a tad bit of noise on concrete or the grooved roads, but nothing major at all.


Awesome, that is great to hear, thanks for posting your experiences with this combo, i look forward to some good snowfall this year


----------

